# Best Lookin' Spitfire Mark?



## CatTheCool (Sep 7, 2018)

I was wondering?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 7, 2018)

Mk.III


----------



## Mungo60 (Sep 7, 2018)

I love the IX !


----------



## CatTheCool (Sep 8, 2018)

Mungo60 said:


> I love the IX !


Same


----------



## CatTheCool (Sep 8, 2018)

CatTheCool said:


> I was wondering?


I am only doing the fighter variants


----------

